# BOO! Happy Halloween 2011 BCA~



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just making sure everyone has a safe and joyous Trick o' Treat. Make sure your lil kiddos are dressed warm tonight....
Guess I'll be handing out candies tonight


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the weather is going to be amazing for the outdoor play Have a great night all, and happy Samhain.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Halloween everyone! Have a safe & enjoyable one!


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy trick it treat. 
I usually love the fact that my house is on a dead end road with no street lights, but for tonight that sucks, no little scary gouls or witches coming to my door :'(


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

happy halloween  time to go steal some candy off my brothers tehee


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great night for trick or treaters....Happy Halloween!


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Its perfect here too. A little chilly but no reason to put a snow suit on under the costume  Princesses seem very popular this year. Heck I had an adult guy with a giant bananna mask on.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHH crap i've been so busy i forgot to update the banner with my scarey theme... SNAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

it was a good halloween . just ticks me off that the schools were being retarded wouldnt let kids have scarry costumes or ones that have weapons . man as a parent i would have been mad mad having to get another costume becase the school is being stupid. they took christmas out now there going to ruin halloween now


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

not a lot of kids coming by...had lots of left over chocolate bars


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> not a lot of kids coming by...had lots of left over chocolate bars


Oh..give it to ur kids then. You didn't take your kids out for trick or treating? lol..


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We barely got any kids this year.  I'm disappointed! We usually go down to my relative's place to hand out candy because nobody can find our house, but there were maybe 30 kids who showed up?

Now I need to figure out how NOT to eat all the leftover Reese's Pieces.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Quiet night...45-50 kids. That's probably half of what we got 4 or 5 years ago. Gotta remind myself to snitch candy from my two kids equally....:bigsmile:


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

The last few years here have been pretty quiet. We got 42 kids my mom got 50. 6 years ago right before we moved on this street they were getting 2-300 kids. That would have been fun. 

As for the "schools" Not all schools are doing that. Our school had a costume parade.  No weapons are a given. No exceptions, someone can take it as real. It has happened before. As for costumes, it would be pretty hard to define scary in some cases. Either way if that was a rule that school or that district wanted to make then a notice should go home a couple of weeks before. Thats policy. (Im a teacher btw). One year I worked at the catholic school the new principal said no costumes that have anything to do with witchcraft or make believe. He is a conservative catholic, so VERY strict. So we just ended up doing a bible character day. Some people got very creative  Even in that case, a note went home a few weeks early.

Either way, halloween this year was pretty good


----------

